# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Złamanie piszczeli. Pytania. (Zdjęcie)

## Łukaszz

Witam. 
      Dwa dni temu złamałem kość piszczelową. Nie będę rozpisywał się o bólu. Nie daje mi spokoju inna sprawa. Lekarz zbyt wielkich informacji mi nie przekazał. Powiedział tylko "Co najmniej trzy miesiące leżenia z nogą w gipsie pod sufitem." Czy trzy miesiące w gipsie to nie za dużo?! Jak długo może zrastać się takie złamanie? Jak powinno przy takim złamaniu powinno wyglądać leczenie i jak długo to może trwać. Pozdrawiam.

Złamanie2.jpgZłamanie1.jpg

----------


## Łukaszz

Ponawiam swoje pytanie...

----------


## kamik872

powiem tak :Smile:  z ta "noga pod sufitem" przesadzil napewno. noge trzeba ukladac wyzej ale nie az tak. z tego co widac przemieszczenia nie ma wielkiego wrecz prawie wcale. wiec miaales szczescie. a co do tego ile czasu to ciezko stwierdzic boo kazdy organizm jest inny. ale 6 tygodni w gipsie napewno. mysle ze dluzej nie bedzie trzeba.

Pozdrawiam i zdrowka zycze.

----------


## AdReNaLiNa

no wiesz..to jest całkiem możliwe że tak długo będzie się zrastać. Widać masz dość poważne złamanie, że musisz mieć gips 3 miesiące :Wink:  Nie jestem lekarzem ale masz zlamanie całego piszczela wspak, więc wygląda to poważnie, bólu nie wyobrażam sobie, bo na pewno cierpisz niemożliwie. Miałam kiedyś dwie operacje stopy (korekta małego paluszka), ja mialam 6 tygodni niedyspozycji, choć nie w gipsie co prawda, ale był on lamany a potem nastawiany. Trzymaj się, wytrwaj w bolu :Wink:

----------


## kamik872

> powiem tak z ta "noga pod sufitem" przesadzil napewno. noge trzeba ukladac wyzej ale nie az tak. z tego co widac przemieszczenia nie ma wielkiego wrecz prawie wcale. wiec miaales szczescie. a co do tego ile czasu to ciezko stwierdzic boo kazdy organizm jest inny. ale 6 tygodni w gipsie napewno. mysle ze dluzej nie bedzie trzeba.
> 
> Pozdrawiam i zdrowka zycze.


i zapomnialem dodac ze pod zadnym pozorem na tej nodze nie mozesz stawac. pomimo tego ze masz gips . jak bedziesz na niej stawal mozesz sobie jeszcze wiekszego bigosu narobic. chodzic musisz o 2 kulach lokciowych ewentualnie pachowych!

----------


## Łukaszz

Witam, wczoraj byłem na kontroli u ortopedy i okazuje się, że po 5 tygodniach nie ma śladu zrostu. Poza tym wydaje mi się, że kość jest bardziej przesunięta. Czy w tym przypadku nie byłby konieczne śruby? Pozdrawiam. Zdjęcie poniżej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lipiec 2011 złamałem piszczel i strzałke wsadzili mi gwożdzia bez gipsu 8 tygodni tylko leżałem póżniej chodziłem o kulach stopniowo dociążałm noge wmarcu 2012 odstawiłem kule delikatnie chodziłem od czerwca zacząłem delikatnie biegać  ,jesienią normalnie chodziłem i biegałem, zima 2012 \2013 już jeżdzilem na nartach.22 01 2013 wyciągneli mi gwożdzia z tydzień pochodzę o kulach ale to już nie tragedia . w marcu jadę na narty ,to tyle życzę zdrowia.

----------


## Qwer55555

6 listopada 2014 dorobiłem się złamania podudzia lewego łacznie ze stawem skokowym, złamanie nasady dalszej piszczeli a do tego zwichniecie, skrecenie i naderwanie stawów i wiezadeł stawu skokowego i poziomu stopy. Skrecenie stawu skokowego gornego lewego. Nastawiono mi to tego samego dnia z uzyciem płytki LCP. Po tygodniu zdjęto szwy a po kolejnych 2 tygodniach zdjęto szyne gipsowa. Po kolejnych 3 tygodniach lekarz stwierdził początek zrostu i kontrole za 5 tyg a w tym czasie chodzenie przy 2 kulach bez obciążania. Po tych 5 tygodniach czyli 11 tygodni od złamania ten sam doktor co ostatnio stwierdził progres zrostu i polecił obciążanie 5 kg i nastepna kontrola za 6 tygodni. Moje pytania czy to ie za dlugi czas z tak małym obciążeniem? Spodziewałem się raczej parę kg co tydzień zwiększać obciazenie

----------

